
Fox News Digitally Alters Images of Seattle’s Capitol Hill Autonomous Zone - jsinai
https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/politics/fox-news-runs-digitally-altered-images-in-coverage-of-seattles-protests-capitol-hill-autonomous-zone/
======
wmeredith
I have no respect for Fox News, but this is pretty much a non-story. They ran
an image of two photos from the unrest in Seattle mashed up together alongside
stories of the unrest in Seattle. It wasn’t like it was from Gaza or Escape
from New York or something. And in TV news terms it was probably run as a
graphic and not a photo of the action on the ground. It’s also worth noting
that the resulting photo is really no more shocking or scandalous than the
source photos.

~~~
toofy
Photoshopping an armed man into a photograph from days ago and implying it was
an on-the-ground example of the area is more than a little egregious.

If this resembled the current situation even remotely, they would have simply
used one of the many photos from the countless on the ground photographers.

Saying this is a non-story is absolutely mind boggling.

~~~
woodandsteel
I agree. They wanted to fool people into thinking the situation is worse than
it really is, so they faked a photograph.

